# Does anyone know what this is...



## seven8 (Nov 24, 2008)

Google Map Link

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=51.684894,-3.095229&spn=0.000856,0.002414&t=h&z=19

This is something I have often wondered about having passed it many times over the years. I think it is something to do with the mines; maybe a vent shaft or similar. It is on the Haffodrynys Rd (spelling) between Pontypool and Crumlin, and I am wondering if anyone knows what it actually is.

Thanks.


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 24, 2008)

It's part of a Coal washery, water settlement / storage tank I think.

Foxylady has some photos of it here: http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=3672&highlight=coal+washery


----------



## Scotty (Nov 24, 2008)

this be it?


----------



## seven8 (Nov 24, 2008)

Yep, that's it thanks. I always did wonder what it was having driven past it so many times. Cheers all, no need to visit that one then eh!


----------



## djunna (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello

This is the Washery Slurry Tower, All that remains of Hafodrynys New Mine. Millions was spent on this around 1950 to link all the local mines, but it lasted around 10 years shutting in 1966.


----------



## Engineer (Aug 16, 2011)

http://www.coflein.gov.uk/en/site/85103/details/HAFODYRYNYS+COAL+PREPARATION+PLANT:+THICKENER+TANK/


----------



## Yidio (Aug 20, 2011)

could be a UFO


----------



## highcannons (Aug 20, 2011)

Yidio said:


> could be a UFO



Bugger! I was gonna say that!!


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 20, 2011)

I'll tell you what it is, an opportunity to get a few pics


----------

